# Update on Peli, our little blind boy !!!



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

What a special little boy he is and will be going to his new forever home next week. His new Mom has had a blind dog before and bought a new home with a nice yard that will be perfect for him.
He has stayed in foster until the home was all ready for him.
Here he is in his goggles for Christmas. He uses his head to check out the area around him and if there are bushes, gets stuff in his eye socketts. So when he is outside he wears the goggles.
Isnt he cute??


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*omg just adorable*


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Just precious!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So happy he is on his way to the life he deserves! Kisses baby.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww... One of God's wonderful little creatures! So precious.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

How wonderful! He is adorable in his doggles!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG how adorable!!! So happy he is getting a forever home.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how wonderful for him and that photo is precious:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Cute indeed!!!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow that's absolutely wonderful! He's so cute and I love his lil goggles!  :wub2:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Peli is so precious. He looks so handsome in his 'doggles'. Puddin had a pink pair & that's what they were called.

Blind dogs do extremely well; they are amazing.

Another happy beginning!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - thanks so much for updating us on sweet Peli. He's so amazing...I remember those shots of him checking out the perimeter of the yard when he was first rescued. What a doll and I love his Doggles. Someone's going to be getting a wonderful wee one. :wub::wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey, I love the look of the "doggles". Very cool. I need a pair to keep the shrubs out of my eyes. I will send a strongly worded letter to Deb about this.

Blind Dogs Rule!! Love, LBB

Deb: Yes, I received your "strongly worded letter". I will respond with, "You have no eyes for the shrubs to get in. You are an idiot, and KMA".

LBB: Wow!! That was rather harsh.

Jops: Congrats Little Blind Boy II. Glad you're not coming to my house.
Keep in touch. We'll do lunch, okay?

LBB: Hey, hey, hey!! Jops, you told me that 8-years ago, and you still owe me lunch.

Jops: Shut your trap, I was just trying to be polite. You know, how Deb sounds on the phone when she's working. 

LBB: Oh, gotcha!! Yes LBB II, we'll do lunch B)

Deb: Edie, he is precious beyond words. And yup, I will have my people call your people, and set a lunch date for their people. Hey, we need people to blame this on, right? :HistericalSmiley:

Love the doggles. I will now barter. I will trade you one LBB for one doggle boy!!

LBB: Wow, Deb, that blows.

Jops: I wish the wind would blow all of you out the flippin' door!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Peli looks like a rock star in his goggles! Actually, better than a rock star. I'm so glad he's found a furever home. Maybe his new mom will join SM!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He looks so cute in his doggles and he really looks happy. It's what rescue is all about isn't it? I had someone ask me,why spend money on dogs that are blind,crippled and so on if they're not going to get better,spend it on rescuing healthy dogs...
After I restrained my self from slapping her... I told her, many of these dogs probably started out healthy but due to neglect or abuse or both they were injured or sick...
Why not give them a new leash on life? 

Peli,Gypsy,Hope ,Snuggles and so many others,those happy faces are so worth the effort,time and money....

Didn't sway her much,maybe she'll get a new "heart" ,packed up of feelings... for Christmas,all I can say...she'd definately get a lump of coal from me...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Peli looks like a rock star in his goggles! Actually, better than a rock star. I'm so glad he's found a furever home. *Maybe his new mom will join SM*!


Not if she knows LBB is part of this forum!!

Love,

Jops


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> Not if she knows LBB is part of this forum!!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Jops


Jops, this is for you:
Anger Management Classes and Techniques

Sent with love,
Bonnie - who also needs a little anger management, lol. But, she doesn't hold a candle to you, sweet girl.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Jops, this is for you:
> Anger Management Classes and Techniques
> 
> Sent with love,
> Bonnie - who also needs a little anger management, lol. But, she doesn't hold a candle to you, sweet girl.


BWAAAAAA, HAHAHAHAHA!! :HistericalSmiley:

Thank you Auntie Linda!! I'm thinking perhaps Daisy may benefit from this, as well ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Love,

LBB


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> BWAAAAAA, HAHAHAHAHA!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Thank you Auntie Linda!! I'm thinking perhaps Daisy may benefit from this, as well ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


 
They don't need anger management classes ...people just need to quit ticking them off!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh he is precious! Yeahhhhhh for forever homes!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> What a special little boy he is and will be going to his new forever home next week. His new Mom has had a blind dog before and bought a new home with a nice yard that will be perfect for him.
> He has stayed in foster until the home was all ready for him.
> Here he is in his goggles for Christmas. He uses his head to check out the area around him and if there are bushes, gets stuff in his eye socketts. So when he is outside he wears the goggles.
> *Isnt he cute??*


The CUTEST! I'm so happy for him. Hearing of pups getting new homes for Christmas is so heartwarming.


----------

